# Group Pic of RDA's



## Rob Fisher (14/10/17)

Pit Stop done... the Entheon and Solo are still on mods but the rest of the RDA's are ready for wicking and installation!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Mahir (14/10/17)

Wow! I love those drip tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

Just marvellous @Rob Fisher 
Would you mind telling us what RDAs they are
From left to right

They so beautiful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (14/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stop done... the Entheon and Solo are still on mods but the rest of the RDA's are ready for wicking and installation!
> View attachment 110333


Amazing! What rda is sitting dead center in this pic uncle rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/17)

Sure thing!


Psyclone Kryten, Hadaly, Hellfire Viper, Gambit, Armor V1, Ti Flave 22 and Hussar RDTA.

Other RDA's I love are... the Entheon on the Armor Mech.



Solo on the Gloom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing!
> View attachment 110350
> 
> Psyclone Kryten, Hadaly, Hellfire Viper, Gambit, Armor V1, Ti Flave 22 and Hussar RDTA.
> ...



That is a remarkable collection @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the naming of them all
Nice to see them side by side like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (14/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing!
> View attachment 110350
> 
> Psyclone Kryten, Hadaly, Hellfire Viper, Gambit, Armor V1, Ti Flave 22 and Hussar RDTA.
> ...


Ah the gambit, things that dreams are made off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/17)

Jengz said:


> Ah the gambit, things that dreams are made off



Yip I'm surprised the Gambit isn't more popular because it's one at the top of the list for me for flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (14/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I'm surprised the Gambit isn't more popular because it's one at the top of the list for me for flavour!


I agree! I first checked out the reviews etc when you posted in on the vapemail forum... it looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (15/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stop done... the Entheon and Solo are still on mods but the rest of the RDA's are ready for wicking and installation!
> View attachment 110333


As much as I love my Hadaly ... that Flave 22 Ti is calling me. What a stunning looking RDA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (15/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing!
> View attachment 110350
> 
> Psyclone Kryten, Hadaly, Hellfire Viper, Gambit, Armor V1, Ti Flave 22 and Hussar RDTA.
> ...



Oom, i think you have the wrong picture (second one)

Thats your Armor, not Entheon, though they have a resemblance!

Stunning collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Oom, i think you have the wrong picture (second one)
> 
> Thats your Armor, not Entheon, though they have a resemblance!
> 
> Stunning collection



Ahhhh ya you are probably right... they are similar and I'm old and get confused!  But I'm a BB expert!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

